# Gradually building confidence around women & dating



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Seems to be a continued upward process of improvement on the "not being terrified of women anymore" front, thanks to the Schema Therapy!

I was walking home, feeling quite cheery, and spotted a girl who I found very attractive smoking a cigarette outside her flat, as most of the flats here are rented out and you cannot smoke in them. She was standing out in the cold on her own. As I walked past I made eye contact, smile and said "tough being a smoker, huh?". She laughed and said "yes it is!". Then I nearly walked into a trash can  ( I chuckled at myself though )

Only a little one, but she didnt run off, scowl or throw milk bottles at me. Or vomit. Hurray  Little by little - building confidence and that back-catalogue of non-traumatic responses. Whee :banana I am also considering whether I should have a date with that girl I met on Saturday. I think it would be nice to find out more about her and see how I am in a date scenario.

I've also been smiling at girls probably a little bit more than usual and getting smiles back which is nice, and in general I feel much more relaxed in the world as a whole. I can feel my mojo coming back  I even had quite a long chat with the barmaids in another pub for about 10 minutes about ghosts of all things, and felt totally natural. The world is becoming friendly! :lol (yes Farleigh, I am barmaid loverrr  )

This has all happened as a result of finally getting to the roots of why I am afraid of women and relationships. It all got a bit freudian back there, but I'm glad because it has revolutionised my feelings. Hurray for sigmund, Jung, Beck and that fellow that Gerard talks about a lot. Um, Roger. Or Bob. Or something. Lovely bloke.

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Gradually building confidence around women*

Hm I have just asked her for drinks on Tuesday next week via text. I shall let you know what happens


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

She said ok


----------



## mavsammav (Apr 18, 2008)

congrats! good luck mate!


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Nice man. What's schema therapy? I'm still looking for solutions to this also...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hot damn dude.. YOu are progressing so much. I can't imagine doing that stuff. I am a wee bit intoxicated, but I still can't imagine doing any of that. Enough about me though.

Good job! Keep us updated! I'd be curious to know how a date would go.


----------

